# It's here



## C Nash (Aug 27, 2009)

Well just found out the kids are planning a 50th wedding anniversery for Betty and I this Saturday. Hope you all will be there:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## waroland (Aug 27, 2009)

RE: It's here

Best wishes. You are 3 years ahead of us, 47 this past July.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

RE: It's here

way to go Nash ,, i am 24 yrs back from u all ,, but congrads ,, see she was worth keeping after all ,, huh???     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 28, 2009)

Re: It's here

Congrats  Nash .


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 28, 2009)

Re: It's here

Wish I could join you Nash, Congrats and many more!!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Re: It's here

congrats, Nash and Betty, I know it wasn't easy for Betty, JK . I hope you and Betty have many mores years together. I do hope to meet you before it is to late. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 28, 2009)

Re: It's here

May you always be happy and God Bless you


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: It's here

A very special day indeed. Congrats!!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 1, 2009)

Re: It's here

Thanks to all. Really been a busy last few day.  The tea the kids gave us turned out great even though they made me wear a white sport coat and pink carnation. This was what I wore when Betty and I married.  Had the tea in the same church where we married. Wouldn't trade the dw for even a newer model.  Doubt any one else would put up with me.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 2, 2009)

Re: It's here

"A white sport coat, and a pink carnation."

Name that tune!


Chelse, we put up with you all the time!  :clown: 

Glad you have kids that recognize your 'contribution' to their future.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 2, 2009)

Re: It's here

Yep Tex the white sport and pink carnation dates me for sure as old Marty had that song about that time :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 2, 2009)

Re: It's here

Wow....Chelse,  congrats to you both.  Linda and I hit 42 tomorrow, plus 4 years dating before we tied the knot.  Not many of us left that can say we been with the same person for all those years.  Must be LOVE of the deepest kind.        :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Re: It's here

congrat to both of you. I only wished I could say that, but I can't     I am still impressed by those who can.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 3, 2009)

Re: It's here

Congrats also Archer


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 3, 2009)

RE: It's here

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We wish you many more.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 3, 2009)

RE: It's here

Congrats  Mike and Linda!!  Way to go....


----------



## C Nash (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: It's here

And to think my marriage proposal to Betty was "If you'll go to work we'll get married"   She went to work :approve: 
Congrats Mike and Linda.  You'll make the big 50.  Have had the pleasure to meet Mike and Linda and they are fine folks.


----------



## Darlin (Sep 5, 2009)

Re: It's here

CONTRATS ALL AROUND.

Shows there is a BIG difference between TRUE LOVE & commitment & just lust.  Make you wonder how many marriages today will stand the test of time :question: 

I guess Honey & I are just youngs pups with only 38yrs this Dec. :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 6, 2009)

Re: It's here

It has just been perfect.  I do what she says, when I'm suppose too and how she wants it done.  Just kidding.  We give and take and never go to sleep mad at each other.  After 8-10 hours of sleep, I can't remember what we might have been arguing about the night before anyway.  Ha Ha


----------



## brodavid (Sep 6, 2009)

Re: It's here

Darlin , young pups, we been together for only 23 years, I got the better, she got me, 
 and Archer the way my mind is if we start to diagree, I done forgot what it was about, then say I am sorry and yes mam,


----------

